# Where to buy plants?



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

Where do people buy plants? I checked at the lfs and they can special order plants but they don't carry that many good ones. I was wondering if there is a good place to buy plants and how they come packaged and alll of that. I don't want to buy a plant and it get to me dead as can be. Thanks
ps. I am interested in amazon swords or anything else that would go well with my p's.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I buy my plants online, it is cheaper even with shipping and they do not die in the mail if the shipper takes the necessary measures. Make sure the buyer has sold plants before or seems to know what they are doing.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

www.aquaticplantdepot.com

very good company to deal with.


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

thank you for the replies.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i like aquaticplantdepot.com. they shipped fast and plants were cheap.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ebay or Aquabid.com


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i buy at my lfs, of course.

sometimes you can get good plants 
my last was 70cm height for ONLY 10€ about 7.5$???
f*cking cheap


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

I ordered a bunch from aquaticplantdepot.com it was really easy and I am just waiting on them to get here. It has only been 3 days since I ordered though. thanks for all of your help.


----------

